# Recommendations for small engine repair/maint biz?



## redlegs (Oct 1, 2007)

The small engine repair business that I have used for years has folded up. Am looking for another place in the Pace/Milton/Avalon area to bring things such as chainsaws mowers and such for tuneup/repair/cleanup, etc.. I Have a current need to get my Husqvarna chainsaws tuned/maintained/cleaned up before the hurricane season starts.
Any recommendations?
/r


----------



## PapaDon (May 16, 2008)

I do not know of any place around Pace, Avalon or Milton but in P'cola I take my stuff to "The Fix-it Shop" 
3112 North Davis Highway
Pensacola, FL 32503-3559

Get Directions
(850) 433-5692
fixit-shop.com

I have been using them for years for lawn tractors, weedeaters etc.


----------



## amberj (Oct 1, 2007)

B&B Small engine repair in milton....I am about to take 2 mowers there to be worked on....623-5575


----------

